# Funny thing happened at 10pm grab



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Was doing the normal 10pm grab routine last night. Haven't been able to grab a block at 10pm since last week some time. So, open blocks button comes up, select 11am block, feels and looks like a good grab, wait for the home page and get an error with the "try again" button. Refreshed and no block. Oh well.....missed again as normal for the week. Home screen shows "no blocks available" grab is over, close app and done for the night.

Wake up this morning, late, as I had no block and didn't plan on working...... what do you know, the 11am block is there!!!??!!??? WTF????


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

I've had this happen! I always double check from now on. Fool me once, you know ?
Block didn't appear in my home screen and I thought I'd missed the grab and then, Hey Now !
If I hadn't checked again, I would have missed the scheduled block.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Yeh, I was a little shocked when I woke up this morning and saw the block. But still have time to get to it. Going to forfeit it though, first one. I'm taking the attitude that i'm not going to be on call for them. So, going to play my own game.

Here's the REAL funny part. You probably saw the thread and post where someone mentioned to NOT be available to amazon, set your hours as unavailable etc.....sounded a little on the crazy side, but interesting and I love to test stuff out. So, for shits and giggles yesterday I reset all my hours and removed any available hours for Mondays and Fridays. Basically minimal hours available.

What do you know.....I get a block for the day I have no available hours!!?? Not sure what to make of that just yet but i'll do more testing.... 
Coincidence??


----------



## Dreadth (Jul 4, 2016)

Hey C,

DId you release the block? I am wondering about a theory that I have about forfeited blocks and I wonder if you did so already?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Dreadth said:


> Hey C,
> 
> DId you release the block? I am wondering about a theory that I have about forfeited blocks and I wonder if you did so already?


 Yeah, had to release it before the 45 minute cutoff. It was an 11am block. Would have gladly helped you test.
How have your 10pm grabs been going?


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

Apparently 10pm grabs have been canceled at several locations recently. My warehouse is only releasing them on the fly now. It's only supposed to be temporary, but we'll see.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Dawn Tower said:


> Apparently 10pm grabs have been canceled at several locations recently. My warehouse is only releasing them on the fly now. It's only supposed to be temporary, but we'll see.


 Most definitely temporary as I've seen it before. It's a way to onboard and get new people into the system as well as balance out distribution of work to contract drivers, employed drivers and us flex drivers. Trying to keep everyone "engaged". All part of the "system" that Amazon is creating.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Wake up this morning, late, as I had no block and didn't plan on working...... what do you know, the 11am block is there!!!??!!??? WTF????


Two very likely possibilities:
1) They released more 11AM blocks this morning. 
2) Someone forfeiting their 11AM block

Neither of these are particularly strange.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Two very likely possibilities:
> 1) They released more 11AM blocks this morning.
> 2) Someone forfeiting their 11AM block
> 
> Neither of these are particularly strange.


 I don't think you understood what happened. I didn't see an 11am pop up to grab. It was MY block already, assigned to me...... meaning I got it at the 10pm grab it just didn't show up on my calendar until later and I didn't see it until I logged in this morning.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

ooooh. Huh.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Here's the REAL funny part. You probably saw the thread and post where someone mentioned to NOT be available to amazon, set your hours as unavailable etc.....sounded a little on the crazy side, but interesting and I love to test stuff out. So, for shits and giggles yesterday I reset all my hours and removed any available hours for Mondays and Fridays. Basically minimal hours available.
> 
> What do you know.....I get a block for the day I have no available hours!!?? Not sure what to make of that just yet but i'll do more testing....
> Coincidence??


Hmmm, don't know what to make of that either and I usually have a smart-ass remark for everything.
This one's new to me. Looks like you found a white rabbit. I would try it again next week and see if blocks appear.
Having seen a lot of strange things go from flex fiction to flex fact, I don't suspect it's a coincidence.

En masse, this might throw a monkey wrench into the system. With a large number of driver's schedules
showing 'unavailable' for the bulk of the week, or with say even zero availability, what would the system do?
How would it react to this type of rage against the machine ?


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Was doing the normal 10pm grab routine last night. Haven't been able to grab a block at 10pm since last week some time. So, open blocks button comes up, select 11am block, feels and looks like a good grab, wait for the home page and get an error with the "try again" button. Refreshed and no block. Oh well.....missed again as normal for the week. Home screen shows "no blocks available" grab is over, close app and done for the night.
> 
> Wake up this morning, late, as I had no block and didn't plan on working...... what do you know, the 11am block is there!!!??!!??? WTF????


People forfeit it so it comes available.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

I would offer this though....


jaywaynedubya said:


> People forfeit it so it comes available.


But how did it wind up in HIS schedule several hours later 
when it wasn't showing up there right after the 10pm grab ?

I think this is what we're trying to figure out.
Definitely some type of technical glitch or
a delay in schedule processing on amzn server side.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Was definitely not a forfeited block. It was the block I had "accepted" the night before. And like I mentioned, there was an "error" that popped up....we've all seen it, don't recall the error number or text but said "try again" after accepting. Took me right back to home screen and "no blocks available" so the grab was over for the night. I had also did plenty of refreshing after as I usually hang around a few minutes and refresh in case something pops up.

Obviously a network issue not updating the calendar. But could cause a problem if I didn't check in the morning.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Heh ? What ? I just can't get it...


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Well obviously you got it the first time! 
I thought it was clear what happened but I can see how it would not be.
I tried to see if I could close this thread but I guess we don't have that ability??

Moderator? Can close if you wish.....


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

eh, maybe let it live since you've had this issue and i've also had a similar issue.
Someday a driver will be perusing the forum for help when he or she has the issue.

They can bump this old thread and confuse everyone again ! 
A gift that will keep on giving.


----------



## flexology (Jan 28, 2016)

Well the warehouse people (to say nothing of the people in Seattle) can take you off a block that you already have in your schedule. I know this because I've heard them threaten to do so to unruly drivers (in a half-joking way). It stands to reason that they would be able to do it in the other direction too.

And ya know, threads a little on the crazy side are always the best ones  Especially after the 1000th post advising people to "just use Google Maps or Waze" or the 100th post by some guy who was onboarded a month ago complaining that Amazon keeps onboarding people


----------

